# My Citronella Pair Got Started



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

So i recently acquired a Male Citronella for my Female....I was in the process of building a tank for them, so i had them in a simple 10 gallon no plants just moss, and 2 huts, 1 with a petri just in case...but i really wasn't expecting them to breed. They were in there for about 3 and a half weeks, and then boom! 4 eggs, this past sunday!! all eggs seem to be developing normal. I'm really excited about these, now i can actually be able to sell some frogs that have come from this Female! The male is really nice looking as well.
here are some pics. . . 

together









female zoom shot









male zoom









feeding









close male









close female









feeding



























EGGS!!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Cits used to be a little bit of a challenge to breed when they first showed up, congrats they are sweet looking. It amazed me that frogs so large always preferred only the smallest of food.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks,
mine take Hydei...?? and lots of melanogaster

oh also wanted to show this...
i also got some Giant Orange tads recently here is one about to morph, the other is still a tad w/back legs, looks to be about a month younger than the one in the pic


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice orangy colors on the cits!!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks Julio, Naturose!


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> thanks Julio, Naturose!


They look great! Does the Naturose add more orange to their coloration or is that hereditary? Is it a red substance? I have heard of colorfeeding birds with canthaxanthin, and similar products, but I haven't tried to "colorfeed" my darts. Are there any possible health issues from it? I know in colorfeeding canaries it can possibly cause liver problems. I am interested in trying this.


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

Troy, can I ask were you found and adult? I have been looking for an adult male all over the place. I have a lonely adult female now, she needs a boyfriend. 

Dan


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Congrats!

I recently got some Citronella froglets, and after seeing how great yours look, I can't wait for mine to grow up!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

i got mine from a member on here, Woodsman aka Richard Lynch


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks every1, jerm - yes its a red powder supplemented to the ffs...


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> thanks every1, jerm - yes its a red powder supplemented to the ffs...


Do you know the difference between astaxanthin and canthaxanthin? I have canthaxanthin, and it is also a red powder. I used it for red factor canaries to make them show vivid red. Would this work for darts? I can get it pretty easily.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

hmmmm i really have no clue, mayb1 some1 else will chime in?? naturose was originally used for fish i belive, cichlids im pretty sure?


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

Those are some really nice pdf really health good luck with the tads and eggs....


----------



## brog32 (Oct 28, 2005)

Citros are one of my favorites.. I def. miss having them. Congrats on the eggs!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations, Troy!! The two cits make a pretty pair and I'm sure their babies will be beauties. I'm also glad to see that the Giant Orange tads are morphing. I recently aquired a trio of Matechos, but I still think my Giant Oranges are prettier.

Take care, Richard.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks every1....Richard next time we talk on the phone, i gotta tell u something pretty interesting


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

boy im just so excited....lol i check them everyday...and every day they look better and better!! WWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
-have a good weekend every1 hope to see some of you at the Cheswick show


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Congratulations! My male azureus who is only 7 months is calling already!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

the Eggs are still developing and all look fantastic....

-oh and today 9 days later...... 4 more!! lets all get excited!! haha


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Troy,

That male is pretty randy. Before, he was competing with the two other males for the lone female's attention. He must be so happy to have your girl all to himself!

Congratulations! Richard.



RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> the Eggs are still developing and all look fantastic....
> 
> -oh and today 9 days later...... 4 more!! lets all get excited!! haha


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah!, he seems really happy, with the females curves..."she got it going on"


----------

